# AGR Spring/National Train Day Promotion coming 3/18



## Mark P (Mar 13, 2013)

I sent a tweet to @natltrainday and I got the following reply:

"stay tuned for an Amtrak Guest Rewards promotion announcement on 3/18!"

https://twitter.com/natltrainday/status/311834316034428928?uid=159341011&iid=30ffb723-3d4f-4219-83ff-59297f128685&nid=27+234&t=1


----------



## zepherdude (Mar 13, 2013)

On Facebook, Amtrak talks of a big surprise on Monday.........

It’s coming! We’ve got a big surprise for you, making its reveal on Monday. Each day will bring a new clue, so play along, make a guess and join the fun! #AllAboard

Any thoughts?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2013)

One; we'll have to wait until Monday. :lol:


----------



## MattW (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, the pixelated picture looks like some kind of bridge with a moveable segment crossing water into an urbanized area. Portal bridge replacement maybe?


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 13, 2013)

A shorter schedule on the westbound Blue Water?


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 13, 2013)

Watch the nearest Amtrak engine carefully: White exhaust smoke signals the selection of a new Amtrak route.


----------



## jis (Mar 13, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Watch the nearest Amtrak engine carefully: White exhaust smoke signals the selection of a new Amtrak route.


 Or a blown head gasket or turbocharger


----------



## roomette (Mar 13, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Watch the nearest Amtrak engine carefully: White exhaust smoke signals the selection of a new Amtrak route.


Ha!

Whatever the announcement is I'm sure it will be made live from The Beverly Hilton Hotel by Michelle Obama and Tom Bergeron!


----------



## Mark P (Mar 13, 2013)

I posted this over in the AGR board earlier this morning, but Amtrak is announcing a new AGR promotion on Monday. I verified this via twitter:

@natltrainday

"stay tuned for an Amtrak Guest Rewards promotion announcement on 3/18!"

https://twitter.com/...&nid=27 234&t=1


----------



## roomette (Mar 13, 2013)

Mark P said:


> I posted this over in the AGR board earlier this morning, but Amtrak is announcing a new AGR promotion on Monday. I verified this via twitter:
> @natltrainday
> 
> "stay tuned for an Amtrak Guest Rewards promotion announcement on 3/18!"
> ...


A points per zone increase!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 13, 2013)

The number of zones will now be how many states you pass though


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 13, 2013)

It would not surprise me if they modified the terms so that connections between trains counted as a new zone regardless of geographical location. That's not to say that the next announcement is related to that however.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Mar 13, 2013)

It sounds like the AGR promotion is geared towards travel on National Train Day, and not a year-round change.

I don't know what to make of that pixelated photo. It does look like trackwork or a bridge, but I don't think they'd make that big of a deal about any kind of roadbed improvement unless it drastically improved travel time. It might possibly be an interior space - a new/refurbished Metropolitan Lounge, perhaps?


----------



## Mark P (Mar 13, 2013)

A lot of the commenters on facebook seem to think that it is the new Niantic River bridge near New London, CT.


----------



## afigg (Mar 13, 2013)

Mark P said:


> A lot of the commenters on facebook seem to think that it is the new Niantic River bridge near New London, CT.


What possibly could be the big announcement about the new Niantic River bridge? The trains moved to the new bridge last fall. The only news would be the completion of the removal of the old bridge.

Doubtful that the "big announcement" will have anything to do with tracks, bridges, or new projects. That may interest rail fans, but not the general public. It is rather unlikely that Amtrak is going to announce that it found $500 million in a forgotten bank account and is placing an order with CAF for Amfleet II replacements. 

It is probably going to be a new marketing promotion or campaign, something to do with AGR. Meanwhile, we have a series of pixelated picture clues to look at through Monday for entertainment.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 13, 2013)

Can someone post the photo? I don't facebook.


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 13, 2013)

afigg said:


> [SIZE=14.399999618530273px] [/SIZE]Meanwhile, we have a series of pixelated picture clues to look at through Monday for entertainment.


And you know what, folks, it just don't get any better than that! :wacko:  ~


----------



## rrdude (Mar 13, 2013)

afigg said:


> Mark P said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the commenters on facebook seem to think that it is the new Niantic River bridge near New London, CT.
> ...


Absolutely NOTHING, that's just the photo they used on FB.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 13, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Can someone post the photo? I don't facebook.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 13, 2013)

Id Guess that the Spring/NTD AGR Double/Triple Point Promo will be Announced that Day! Lets hope. if so, they dont Limit the Triple Points to 2 Trips a Day like Last Year!


----------



## MiRider (Mar 13, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Id Guess that the Spring/NTD AGR Double/Triple Point Promo will be Announced that Day! Lets hope. if so, they dont Limit the Triple Points to 2 Trips a Day like Last Year!


I agree and I've been waiting for that promo.

Personally, I don't think they'd call it a 'big announcement' if it was something that only a certain segment of Amtrak pax would be interested in or even know about - Niantic River Bridge, ... what?


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 13, 2013)

JoanieB said:


> I agree and I've been waiting for that promo.
> Personally, I don't think they'd call it a 'big announcement' if it was something that only a certain segment of Amtrak pax would be interested in or even know about - Niantic River Bridge, ... what?


Well... actually, it may be a fairly small "certain segment" of Amtrak travelers who are going to take multiple rides on National Train Day to get extra AGR points too ... I am an AGR member, but have no idea of doing that... I am hoping for something entirely new and different ... but I have no idea what. That's what a surprise is, isn't it?


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like a big boulder rolling down tracks your train is on. And the poor engineer capturing the picture before he is crushed.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 13, 2013)

Wouldn't it be nice if it was a surprise re-opening of the sunset limited past New Orleans to Jacksonville? I know wishful thinking.


----------



## MattW (Mar 13, 2013)

June said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if it was a surprise re-opening of the sunset limited past New Orleans to Jacksonville? I know wishful thinking.


That was my second thought. My third thought however, is the bridge looks a little like the St. John's River Bridge in Jacksonville, so maybe some new agreement on FEC service. It also looks a little like the Hellgate bridge.


----------



## chakk (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe it is actually a pixelated photo of David Copperfield and Amtrak will be introducing a promotional tagline "There's Something About a Train That's Magic".


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 13, 2013)

It's probably a general picture to get people talking and whatever is in the picture is not specific to the thing they will announce.


----------



## MiRider (Mar 13, 2013)

Maine Rider said:


> JoanieB said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and I've been waiting for that promo.
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of last spring's almost 2 month long double points promotion.

I'm hoping for triple points instead and not just for NTD.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, triple points would be nice. That would be 6000 points for a $1000 ticket right?


----------



## railiner (Mar 14, 2013)

June said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if it was a surprise re-opening of the sunset limited past New Orleans to Jacksonville? I know wishful thinking.


I like your guess!



chakk said:


> and Amtrak will be introducing a promotional tagline "There's Something About a Train That's Magic".


Or, simply....."Tracks Are Back".......


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 14, 2013)

A big announcement? The cafe is going to start selling big bottles of beer? :wub:

:giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 14, 2013)

Or switch from Pepsi products to Coke products :wub:


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 14, 2013)

MattW said:


> June said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be nice if it was a surprise re-opening of the sunset limited past New Orleans to Jacksonville? I know wishful thinking.
> ...


Or the Desert Wind will be re instated to LAS VEGAS  Eric, Here WE COME!!!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 14, 2013)

As usual starts the third week of march.


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 14, 2013)

My first impression of the picture was a street or track running up to a big station building. But then there are the two vertical lines on the right, so a bridge or trestle?

I vote for June's idea of the SL east!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 15, 2013)

AGR Insider just Posted on AGR/Flyer Talk that on Monday, March 18th, the AGR Web Site will Announce "Double Days"!

From March 18th to May 18, 2013, WHEN YOU REGISTER, you will Earn Double Points on Any Route, Any Train Travel on Amtrak! Details will be in the Announcement on the AGR Web Site on Monday the 18th Nothing About Triple Points!  !


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 15, 2013)

No fair.....and my next train leaves Sunday...maybe I will change it to Monday...


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 16, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> No fair.....and my next train leaves Sunday...maybe I will change it to Monday...


*I agree!! On 3-17-13, we will travel on #6 from SFC to SLC.*


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 16, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> KrazyKoala said:
> 
> 
> > No fair.....and my next train leaves Sunday...maybe I will change it to Monday...
> ...


Quick! Switch to 3/18 before the buckets rise!


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 16, 2013)

I did switch, lol. It was actually ~$350 cheaper to change my #4 to #6 on Monday.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone think there will be a fast lane for Chase AGR Mastercard holders this year?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 16, 2013)

benjibear said:


> Anyone think there will be a fast lane for Chase AGR Mastercard holders this year?


To get their promotion? The NTD thread is over in the Amtrak Rail Discussion*s* ---> Amtrak Rail Discussion section here.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 16, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Looks like a big boulder rolling down tracks your train is on. And the poor engineer capturing the picture before he is crushed.


That happened to me on Wednesday on the California Zephyr!! It knocked out one engine which

required a Union Pacific freight engine to replace the broken Amtrak engine and we were 9 hours

and 32 minutes late into Emeryville. We arrived at SFC at 2:40am.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 16, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > KrazyKoala said:
> ...


I can't, we are in a bedroom.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 16, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> KrazyKoala said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a big boulder rolling down tracks your train is on. And the poor engineer capturing the picture before he is crushed.
> ...


That's kinda scary.


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 17, 2013)

That does not sound like fun! Glad no one was hurt.


----------

